# If singers owned their own record labels



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

What would they be named? Some random suggestions.

Leonie Rysanek - Pitchfork Records
Franco Corelli - Beauty and the Beast Records
Meta Seinemeyer - Jackhammer Records
Cheryl Studer - Everything Records
Kirsten Flagstad and Lauritz Melchior - Thunder and Lightning Records
Kiri Te Kanawa - Vocalise Records
Montserrat Caballé - Pianisssssssimi Records
Plácido Domingo - Don Juan Records
Anna Netrebko - Dark Ruble Records
Renée Fleming - Slummin’ Records
Angela Gheorghiu - Dracula Records
René Pape - Homophone Records
Maria Callas - Flap In The Wind Records
Renata Tebaldi - Flat Earth Records
Joan Sutherland - Diction Records
Rosa Ponselle - Rubberband Records
Nina Stemme - Poppin’ Eyes Records
Cecilia Bartoli - Machine Gun Records
Jonas Kaufmann - Ex-Lax Records

Who else?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I see, the idea caught your imagination :-D


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Birgit Nilsson - Laser Records


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Leyla Gencer - Pirate Records


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Magda Olivero -- Verismo Records


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf -- Mannered Records. 
Tiana Lemnitz -- National Socialist Records.
Lina Pagliughi -- Nightingale Tank Records.
Elisabeth Grummer -- Angel Records.
Licia Albanese -- Nonna Records.
Rita Gorr -- Heavy Metal Records.
Grace Bumbry -- Glamour Records.
Shirley Verrett -- Falcon Records.
Regine Crespin -- Boulevardier Records


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Academy Records


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Andreas Schager - Wobble Records


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan Sutherland - Bul Coontu Rucoords


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

In the original list, I suggested: _Maria Callas - Flap In The Wind Records_. But, really, it should be:
Maria Callas - Black and Blue Records


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

N.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ALT said:


> What would they be named?
> ...
> Angela Gheorghiu - Dracula Records


Is this CD cover a coincidence ?



https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/81eYpnYg99L._SS500_.jpg


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau : Record Everything Records .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*®oll&©amp ®e©ords*


----------

